

Ask HN: How much will I get for selling this site? - gkumartvm

The site makes an avg monthly google ad revenue of around 2k USD. The age is 4 years. Google page ranking of 2 Alexa ranking avg 22k
======
lukevdp
How much work does it take?

What expenses are there?

What are the traffic sources?

How is revenue trending?

~~~
gkumartvm
How much work does it take?

One full time employee 8 hrs per day

What expenses are there?

expenses will be around 800 USD What are the traffic sources?

Main source is organic google search How is revenue trending?

revenue is rising for last 2 years.

